# Scottish Gaelic: Sèitheach



## December87

Hi
I have found this (accordingly) Scottish Gaelic word Sèitheach, but since Scottish Gaelic isn't exactly my stronges language, I would like to know, if anyone knows a site where I can hear it being pronounced?


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello December87,
Welcome to the forums.  
  I don't know of a website with an audio feature.  Would like to say that *Sèitheach* (pronounced SHAY uch) is a boy's name rather than just a word.


----------



## December87

Have you got any other sources on that?


----------



## December87

And is Seitheach, Séitheach, and Sèitheach pronounced the same?


----------



## L'irlandais

December87 said:


> Have you got any other sources on that?


Hello again December87,
There are a wealth of on-line resources available for Scottish Gaelic.





December87 said:


> And is Seitheach, S*é*itheach, and S*è*itheach pronounced the same?


*Accents* certainly affect the sounds!


----------



## CelticWolf

*Sèitheach(*SHAY uch) is a Scots Gaelic male name meaning "Wolf", the Anglicization/association of it would be "Shaw"
i do have a link where the info can be read but i cant post links in here.


----------



## Patrick D

Ref pronunciation - some of the information above is a little inaccurate. Seitheach is pronounced sheh huch, both h's are strong and ch as in lough. When the accent or fada as it's called in Gaelic is added, the first part Séith is pronounced Shay. (Unlike French there isn't any accent grave in Gaelic that slopes upwards from right to left,the Gaelic 'fada' is the same as the accent aigu that slopes up from left to right).


----------



## Stoggler

Patrick D said:


> Ref pronunciation - some of the information above is a little inaccurate. Seitheach is pronounced sheh huch, both h's are strong



This website* suggests that the th is silent: /ʃi.əx/.

*Modern Scottish Gaelic doesn't seem to have the form sèitheach anymore, the modern version is sitheach where the th is silent - perhaps the male name, presumably based on an older version of the word, has a slightly different pronunciation.


----------

